# 2" Hackbite



## GREENPLUM

These are now stocked at one of my supply houses.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Wow whats the price tag on that one. :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum

You can probly buy 4 copper couplings 2 inch for the price of that pos.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Mississippiplum said:


> You can probly buy 4 copper couplings 2 inch for the price of that pos.


 
That 2" push tite is problably 50 bucks or better, it is around 10 dollars for a 1/2" fitting.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Mississippiplum said:


> You can probly buy 4 copper couplings 2 inch for the price of that pos.


 
idk , but it would take less time to to install, push ..push done.. 25 year warranty

and time is money , so ...


----------



## easttexasplumb

I could see using them to make underground repairs, or maybe one male to install a ball valve where water is still flowing a little. Never say that you will never use them, it will make it easier on you when that day comes.


----------



## drtyhands

If a guy is easily accessible & doesn't have a propress machine,why not?


----------



## tungsten plumb

I'm not gonna lie I had a job I could've used one of these on. I didn't have a 2" jetsweat and my b tank was out of gas it was a nightmare


----------



## Protech

GREENPLUM said:


> idk , but it would take less time to to install, push ..push done.. 25 year warranty
> 
> and time is money , so ...


Warranty against what? :whistling2:


----------



## Nate21

New technology is not always a bad thing. Don't be afraid to test it out, give it a chance, then make a decision about it. Making decisions about something you have no knowledge of and have done no research on is ignorant. I however don't like the idea of dumbing down such a great trade and making it possible for a monkey to do the job. No matter what tho I believe there will always be a need for a good knowledgable plumber. We must just adapt and change with times, as everything in life must do.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I know at least one member on here who uncovered a leaking sharkbite in a wall.

I wouldn't trust it, that's only one story I have heard about.

Sweat it, groove it, crimp it, screw it or press it. Do not push it.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Protech said:


> Warranty against what? :whistling2:


 
Spontaneous Combustion :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I know at least one member on here who uncovered a leaking sharkbite in a wall.
> 
> I wouldn't trust it, that's only one story I have heard about.
> 
> Sweat it, groove it, crimp it, screw it or press it. Do not push it.


 
why not push it? there reliable.

a thread would have been started by now with nothing but leaking sharkbites if it was a huge problem.

FACT,there selling the sh1t outta this stuff round here, legit plumbing companies buying hackbites by the case. 

So how does one compete without loosing money?

If I was a HO and didnt know or care how the leak was repaired, the company that uses hackbites would most likely have a very appealing price.

Listen, I hate the dumbing down of our trade but I dont see it turning back ever. If ya cant beat them........


----------



## Protech

GREENPLUM said:


> why not push it? there reliable.
> 
> a thread would have been started by now with nothing but leaking sharkbites if it was a huge problem.
> 
> FACT,there selling the sh1t outta this stuff round here, legit plumbing companies buying hackbites by the case.
> 
> So how does one compete without loosing money?
> 
> If I was a HO and didnt know or care how the leak was repaired, the company that uses hackbites would most likely have a very appealing price.
> 
> Listen, I hate the dumbing down of our trade but I dont see it turning back ever. If ya cant beat them........


If I go to a leak call at a house with a failing copper system I use them.

Why not? The copper is going to develop new pinholes anyway and the house will end up being repiped before the hackbite leaks. 

I don't use them for "general use though".


----------



## hroark2112

If I were still in Central Florida, I'd probably buy them by the case too. I always hated touching old copper with a torch down there.

Here in Raleigh, I've used 1 sharkbite, and that was on a line I couldn't shut off, so I put a valve on with a sharkbite...cut the line with 80PSI on it, jammed the sharkbite on, and then shut the valve. If I could have figured out where to shut the line off, I wouldn't have done it, but they needed the line killed.


----------



## tungsten plumb

They work wonders on old quest pipe if you get a customer who cries about a repipe being too expensive.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

tungsten plumb said:


> They work wonders on old quest pipe if you get a customer who cries about a repipe being too expensive.


Really ?
Are you talking about the Grey colored pipe ?
If so I was under the belief that using shark bites was a No No.


----------



## Lmp

What states are shark bites legal??? Just asking.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Only use them when necessary, never on a new project. I agree, hack is someone who stocks every fitting in the truck! 1/2" caps are great for remodel vanity stub outs.


----------



## tungsten plumb

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Really ?
> Are you talking about the Grey colored pipe ?
> If so I was under the belief that using shark bites was a No No.


Yep that crappy grey stuff. I used one to fix a leak a couple months back worked like a charm. A GC who does nothing but manufactured home repair is the one who told me that they work and lo and behold they do :thumbup:


----------



## drtyhands

Lmp said:


> What states are shark bites legal??? Just asking.


I myself was wondering which would be the bold individual confident enough to present his sharkbite rough in to a capable inspector.
I don't know if that means anything being that CPVC is allowed over half the U.S.


----------



## GREENPLUM

drtyhands said:


> I myself was wondering which would be the bold individual confident enough to present his sharkbite rough in to a capable inspector.
> I don't know if that means anything being that CPVC is allowed over half the U.S.


As long as the gauge is over 60psi the inspectors round here wouldn't give a crap what piping methods are used


----------



## GREENPLUM

Lmp said:


> What states are shark bites legal??? Just asking.


Every state with a home cheepo or blowes


----------



## drtyhands

GREENPLUM said:


> As long as the gauge is over 60psi the inspectors round here wouldn't give a crap what piping methods are used


 Dang,
Is it hard to keep the clientele loyal to a qualified professional with so much shady stuff going in the walls.


----------



## GREENPLUM

drtyhands said:


> Dang,
> Is it hard to keep the clientele loyal to a qualified professional with so much shady stuff going in the walls.


It's hit and miss , some people get it , most don't. The bottom line is the main concern for most customers, the could give a sh1t if you sweat up a copper joint or hack bited it, they don't care.


----------



## tungsten plumb

drtyhands said:


> I myself was wondering which would be the bold individual confident enough to present his sharkbite rough in to a capable inspector.
> I don't know if that means anything being that CPVC is allowed over half the U.S.


Its UPC approved why wouldn't it pass inspection?


----------



## mssp

I dont like to use them either, cause I'm an old school copper guy but they are approved for underground around here. I wouldnt use one underground but I know a buddy who did. around 90psi and it has been in there for over 3 yrs now. Go figure


----------



## Epox

GREENPLUM said:


> It's hit and miss , some people get it , most don't. The bottom line is the main concern for most customers, the could give a sh1t if you sweat up a copper joint or hack bited it, they don't care.


Until one blows out. I was at a house last weak for a flooded mess caused by a shark bite blow out. Like any other fitting it has to be installed properly. He had me repipe the 3 manifolds under the water heater and get that "crap" as he put it out of there.
I know of a repipe where the plumber used them and was ordered by the ho to redo it with pex fittings or no pay. Course the job looked like crap which didn't help.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I posted this before in another hackbite thread...From what I understand the entire Fort Worth Zoo's Aquarium is piped with these large sharkbites. I first heard about the larger than 1" sizes a couple years back when they were doing the aquarium.


----------



## Widdershins

Titan Plumbing said:


> I posted this before in another hackbite thread...From what I understand the entire Fort Worth Zoo's Aquarium is piped with these large sharkbites. I first heard about the larger than 1" sizes a couple years back when they were doing the aquarium.


I use 'em to transition from copper to PEX on remodels -- Always in a crawl or an unfinished basement, though. It wouldn't feel right to conceal one in a wall. I started using them for transitions when the Nu-Brass fittings came out and weren't compatible with the water soluble flux we're required to use. Now that I've found a water soluble flux I feel comfortable with, I'll go back to using sweat fittings.

The largest fitting I ever used was 1-1/2.


----------



## rocksteady

That's the only 3 I have pictures of right now. I've also seen them pull off of copper and pex pipe. 


Is anybody here really going to stock 2" sharkbite fittings on their truck. The "convenience" argument only works if you have a full selection on your truck at all times. If we're talking an emergency back-up type fitting, I'd rather keep propress fittings at the ready as a last resort. 


Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb

rocksteady said:


> That's the only 3 I have pictures of right now. I've also seen them pull off of copper and pex pipe.
> 
> 
> Is anybody here really going to stock 2" sharkbite fittings on their truck. The "convenience" argument only works if you have a full selection on your truck at all times. If we're talking an emergency back-up type fitting, I'd rather keep propress fittings at the ready as a last resort.
> 
> 
> Paul


WTF is that white stuff did they silicone the fitting too :blink:


----------



## rocksteady

i think somebody tried to stop the leak with Dap.




paul


----------



## tungsten plumb

rocksteady said:


> i think somebody tried to stop the leak with Dap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paul


Good ole California ingenuity you gotta love it


----------



## PlumberDave

I've used them things many times for CPVC repairs. Like others before me have said you still have to install them right. Square cuts, round pipe and no nicks or gouges.


----------



## WHTEVO

I only use these type fittings in a emergency situation. We usually try to solder or crimp everything we do. I have personally cut out a leaking Sharkbite fitting someone used to replace a hose bib. If i wouldn't use it in my house, i'm not going to use it in someone else's.

Aaron


----------



## drtyhands

tungsten plumb said:


> Its UPC approved why wouldn't it pass inspection?


 Certain jurisdictions won't allow it.
Just like they wouldn't allow pex or CPVC.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Protech said:


> Warranty against what? :whistling2:


Im 55 years old. Heck Ill even extend that waranty to 50 years. Waranty to your fullest satisfaction


----------



## Epox

I've installed a grand total of 3 in my life. Not the fitting of choice for me but in a pinch I'll use one.


----------



## tungsten plumb

The only time I use them is on quest pipe. And I let the customer know you need a repipe this is just a band aid if it blows its not my issue and I have them sign stating they understand.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I only have one in service and thats on some blue quest, the poor old lady cant afford a water service yet. I am waiting until it leaks, thats her reminder she needs a water service again.

I won't use them inside. I don't care if the crowd of people are buying them, I was in a fergusons in redondo beach and a guy was buying a tankless, 1/2" trac pipe, pex and sharkbites. Said he installed all his tankless this way, never had a problem, just cause iot wont leak now, it will down the road. 

I will not iuse a sharkbite on a potable water line inside a house. My insurance company appreciates my attitude on this, I am sure. There is enough things that have a high chance of leaking like faulty supply lines and such, why temp fate with a push on fitting? 

Our trade has a huge probability of water damage claims, (very expesive claim) we are a high risk trade, think about that next time you push that thing on a pressure pipe and bury it in a wall. Temporary is fine, I like the caps, but they don't stay forever.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

tungsten plumb said:


> The only time I use them is on quest pipe. And I let the customer know you need a repipe this is just a band aid if it blows its not my issue and I have them sign stating they understand.


Why not use a pex to poly adapter ?
I use them all the time, and sleep better every night .

http://www.pexsupply.com/HydroPEX-H140500-1-2-PEX-x-1-2-PB-Coupling-5339000-p


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

The ace hardware in my area told me something interesting:


Plumbing Dept. is their highest grossing, largest inventory mover, 2nd is lawn and garden.


Second,

Sharkbites are the #1 product that they are selling, making a lot of money off of. Lots of people know of these products and now they are using them, knowing that you don't have to solder or glue.


Lots of people doing their own plumbing instead of hiring others, now that these sharkbites are being used.


You cannot get me to make a solvent weld connection in a water line. It won't happen. 

There for the longest time I would not take on any job that worked with CPVC. When sharkbites came along, I started to transition off of the feared pipe and switch to copper in this fashion. 

In a lifetime asessment of how many sharkbites I have used since they have been around...

less than 40. No more than 5-10 a year, and that's even less lately.


----------



## tungsten plumb

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why not use a pex to poly adapter ?
> I use them all the time, and sleep better every night .
> 
> http://www.pexsupply.com/HydroPEX-H140500-1-2-PEX-x-1-2-PB-Coupling-5339000-p


I've never installed pex before. I got certified by uponor but never used it because pex barely got approved for use last year here I believe.


----------



## Mississippiplum

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why not use a pex to poly adapter ?
> I use them all the time, and sleep better every night .
> 
> http://www.pexsupply.com/HydroPEX-H140500-1-2-PEX-x-1-2-PB-Coupling-5339000-p


That's what we use, they are alot better then a sharkbite lol


----------



## rocksteady

tungsten plumb said:


> I've never installed pex before. I got certified by uponor but never used it because pex barely got approved for use last year here I believe.


Lucky! Up until about 5 years ago pex wasn't legal within the city limits of Paso Robles. I LOVED telling customers that the miracle pipe they wanted was illegal and the job had to be done in copper (there were guys using it but at least I had the law on my side). As soon as it became legal, I had to start bidding all my repipes in pex just to have a fighting chance.





Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb

rocksteady said:


> Lucky! Up until about 5 years ago pex wasn't legal within the city limits of Paso Robles. I LOVED telling customers that the miracle pipe they wanted was illegal and the job had to be done in copper (there were guys using it but at least I had the law on my side). As soon as it became legal, I had to start bidding all my repipes in pex just to have a fighting chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Personally I still don't trust the stuff. My father-in-law who's the man who trained me is a hardcore copper guy. He would probably blow a gasket if he found out I did a pex repipe :laughing:

But it's starting too look a lot more attractive because of its low price and what seems to be easy installation process.


----------



## plbgbiz

tungsten plumb said:


> ...But it's starting too look a lot more attractive because of its low price and what seems to be easy installation process.


Beware the Kool-Aid TP.

Pex is the Hotel California of plumbing. :devil:


----------



## tungsten plumb

plbgbiz said:


> Beware the Kool-Aid TP.
> 
> Pex is the Hotel California of plumbing. :devil:


Lol I'm still a copper man. But I'm getting under bid on most of my repipes lately and I think its because they're using pex.


----------



## drtyhands

tungsten plumb said:


> Lol I'm still a copper man. But I'm getting under bid on most of my repipes lately and I think its because they're using pex.


AHH SI Senior


----------



## tungsten plumb

drtyhands said:


> AHH SI Senior


You know exactly what I'm talking about.:laughing: When I saw Home Depot had pex I knew it was all downhill from there :yes:


----------



## ActionDan

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Really ?
> Are you talking about the Grey colored pipe ?
> If so I was under the belief that using shark bites was a No No.


Well, SharkBite does have a PolyB conversion coupling. 

SharkBite 1/2 in. Brass PTC Polybutylene Conversion Coupling 

This one has a thicker tube liner to support the thinner walls of the Polybutylene pipe.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

ActionDan said:


> Well, Shark Bite does have a PolyB conversion coupling.
> 
> Shark Bite 1/2 in. Brass PTC Polybutylene Conversion Coupling
> 
> This one has a thicker tube liner to support the thinner walls of the Polybutylene pipe.


Ive seem those on the shark bite web site, but I have never seen them in a plumbing supply house.

By the way post up an intro so we know who were talking to.


----------



## Widdershins

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Ive seem those on the shark bite web site, but I have never seen them in a plumbing supply house.
> 
> By the way post up an intro so we know who were talking to.


Those are the Cash Acme fittings.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Widdershins said:


> Those are the Cash Acme fittings.



That's who makes sharkbite.


----------



## Widdershins

ChrisConnor said:


> That's who makes sharkbite.


No. Push-fittings are currently made by Shark-Bite, Cash Acme, Tech-Tite and a few others.

Actual Shark-Bite fittings are about half the weight of Cash-Acme and Tech-Tite fittings.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Widdershins said:


> Those are the Cash Acme fittings.


I thought it said sharkbite


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Using the shark bite or using that brass barb adapter Neither looks that great dont trust either so much.
I dont use pex at all just copper, not to crazy about the stuff. I dont find people really want it that much. Tract homes have it including my own. Guess Ill have to use it eventualy.


----------



## Widdershins

tungsten plumb said:


> I thought it said sharkbite


Push fittings have been around for over 20 years.

Shark-bite is a brand name.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Widdershins said:


> Push fittings have been around for over 20 years.
> 
> Shark-bite is a brand name.


I know that but I thought we were talking about the fitting in the picture. Maybe I'm confused.


----------



## Piper34

I used pex on heat as soon as I was satisfied the material was good.I started using it on water as soon as it was legal.I never charged one penny less for an installation with pex as opposed to copper till the business hacks did .We are allowed to make money even though it gets easier to do so. I'm sure the trade was full of great plumbers who said I'll never use that P.V.C. Crap. But let's face it .It works well. Plumbers that use copper instead of pex when they can legally use either, are just taxing themselves. I Say you should do the stacks in bell& spigot with galvanized vents, also isn't it better ? I try to look at this business with an open mind . Time is money and that's why we all do this any way . No offense meant to any pros doing the right job it's just my experience and opinion for what ever that's worth . I'm licensed and in business for23 yrs. As for the hack bites that started all this temp. Capping good ,emergency good ,by me they're not legal and I think as most HACK BITES


----------



## ActionDan

Widdershins said:


> No. Push-fittings are currently made by Shark-Bite, Cash Acme, Tech-Tite and a few others.
> 
> Actual Shark-Bite fittings are about half the weight of Cash-Acme and Tech-Tite fittings.


When you call the SharkBite 800 number, you get someone from Cash Acme. They are one and the same. If you walk into the H.D., the Cash Acme logo is written all over the SharkBite Bags. 

Like someone said earlier, SharkBite is a brand name from Cash Acme and from what I see, when people talk about push-fittings, they generally refer to them as a SharkBite, even when they're not. TecTite is not a SharkBite. GatorBite is not a SharkBite (which are crap, btw). It's like calling Wal-Mart tissue Kleenex. 

Personally, when I have to use a push-fit, I will use SharkBite over all the others. We're big on PEX here in Atlanta, and a lot of our customers request SharkBite. So I humbly oblige.


----------



## Widdershins

ActionDan said:


> When you call the SharkBite 800 number, you get someone from Cash Acme. They are one and the same. If you walk into the H.D., the Cash Acme logo is written all over the SharkBite Bags.


 You're right.:yes:

My bad.

Now, how about you scoot on over to the 'Introductions' thread and give us a proper intro?


----------



## ActionDan

Widdershins said:


> You're right.:yes:
> 
> My bad.
> 
> Now, how about you scoot on over to the 'Introductions' thread and give us a proper intro?


Sorry, I updated my profile with info. Didn't see the Introductions page. Will do.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Why all the *hate *for these wonderful push on fittings? Do you not install faucets that have push on connectors? I do strictly service and I see copper, cpvc, pex, grey/blue poly everyday on my jobs. I have ProPress tools, crimp tools, soldering tools etc. Sometimes a Sharkbite will work when other options would be to time consuming or expensive to the HO. Being a 1 man show I have to get as many calls in a day as I can without sacrificing quality workmanship. I warranty my repairs for a year also. I have been using Sharkbites since they came out with ZERO issues _when_ installed correctly! I have several in my home too. I tell my customers I always use what I sell.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Plumbergeek said:


> Why all the hate for these wonderful push on fittings? Do you not install faucets that have push on connectors? I do strictly service and I see copper, cpvc, pex, grey/blue poly everyday on my jobs. I have ProPress tools, crimp tools, soldering tools etc. Sometimes a Sharkbite will work when other options would be to time consuming or expensive to the HO. Being a 1 man show I have to get as many calls in a day as I can without sacrificing quality workmanship. I warranty my repairs for a year also. I have been using Sharkbites since they came out with ZERO issues when installed correctly! I have several in my home too. I tell my customers I always use what I sell.


O no. I think it's Gona rain on you !!


----------



## tungsten plumb

If you have a propress why would you ever use a sharkbite?


----------



## easttexasplumb

tungsten plumb said:


> If you have a propress why would you ever use a sharkbite?


 
Cant propress CPVC or PEX.


----------



## DesertOkie

tungsten plumb said:


> If you have a propress why would you ever use a sharkbite?


You can't propress pex and no way you are expanding poly.


----------



## tungsten plumb

easttexasplumb said:


> Cant propress CPVC or PEX.


Good point. We can't use cpvc here anyway thank God.


----------



## Mississippiplum

tungsten plumb said:


> Good point. We can't use cpvc here anyway thank God.


Everybody and their grandma uses the shiot here.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Mississippiplum said:


> Everybody and their grandma uses the shiot here.


I feel for you :no:


----------



## Mississippiplum

tungsten plumb said:


> I feel for you :no:


It makes for some good service calls. Stops snapping off, leaks due to cracks, etc.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Mississippiplum said:


> It makes for some good service calls. Stops snapping off, leaks due to cracks, etc.


So they run cpvc all the way to the stops  they don't transition to copper


----------



## rocksteady

tungsten plumb said:


> So they run cpvc all the way to the stops  they don't transition to copper


When I was an apprentice in Colorado we piped the tract homes with cpvc and used compression angle stops with poly ferules.



I don't think I've made a single cpvc glued connection in the 14 years since I've been in California. 


Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum

tungsten plumb said:


> So they run cpvc all the way to the stops  they don't transition to copper


Nope cpvc straight to the stops. And even cpvc from the shower valve to the drop ear ell. I hate cpvc, we don't use it unless we are making a repair to existing cpvc plumbing. And we transition to copper if we are coming out of a wall (repair).


----------



## tungsten plumb

rocksteady said:


> When I was an apprentice in Colorado we piped the tract homes with cpvc and used compression angle stops with poly ferules.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've made a single cpvc glued connection in the 14 years since I've been in California.
> 
> 
> Paul


Maybe I'm mistaken but I thought cpvc wasn't approved in California. The only place I've ever seen the stuff is at Lowes.


----------



## rocksteady

I have only seen it in modular homes.






Paul


----------



## Plumbworker

tungsten plumb said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken but I thought cpvc wasn't approved in California. The only place I've ever seen the stuff is at Lowes.


some areas in cali allow cpvc for domestic water.. as far as fire protection its used all the time pretty much everywhere now concealed of course..


----------



## rocksteady

Plumbworker said:


> some areas in cali allow cpvc for domestic water.. as far as fire protection its used all the time pretty much everywhere now concealed of course..


Yes, I forgot about fire protection. That's all they use in residential systems around here.






Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb

I would never use cpvc :no:


----------



## jeffreyplumber

About 3 years ago Disney built a Hotel in at Disneyland. All CPVC sched 80. I dont like the stuff either but they spent 10s of millions and went plastic.


----------



## Widdershins

tungsten plumb said:


> I would never use cpvc :no:


 I use it for T&P's, condensate drains, trap primers and for indirect jockey box drains.

It's cheap and it goes in quick.

I wouldn't use it in a pressure application, though.


----------



## Epox

If we get a cold snap like last Febuary I could sell it when the box stores and our suppliers sell it all to the average diy'er. Thinking I'll stock up.
Other wise I have no issues running t&p drains and making cpvc (minor) repairs.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

No problem at all cpvc repair. If a house has cpvc and needs repair I would do the repair. I just dont normaly use it. I did plumb a few hundred homes with it in the early 90s just working for another company. I dont know what problems those houses had, havent heard. they are still using it though its still legal. not real common here I guess it was used more in Florida though as is pex


----------



## mccmech

Widdershins said:


> I use it for T&P's, condensate drains, trap primers and for indirect jockey box drains.
> 
> It's cheap and it goes in quick.
> 
> I wouldn't use it in a pressure application, though.


You use it for t&p relief drains? I don't believe it's rated for temp on a regular t&p relief valve, just on the reduced temp/pressure ones. Your inspectors don't have issue with that?


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> Warranty against what? :whistling2:


Manufacturers defects... They'll give you a replacement fitting... :yes:
Would you expect more? :whistling2:

http://www.elkhartproducts.com/downloads/TEC-6 revised 6-10-11.pdf


----------



## Tommy plumber

I saw this at supply house the other day:


----------



## Redwood

Nate21 said:


> New technology is not always a bad thing. Don't be afraid to test it out, give it a chance, then make a decision about it. Making decisions about something you have no knowledge of and have done no research on is ignorant.


You seem to have a lot of faith that the manufacturer might have done thorough job of research an development on the product. Where they might have designed a product that would handle a wide variety of conditions present where the product would be installed such as temperature extremes, water conditions such as hard/soft acidic/alkaline chemicals used for water purification, and environmental conditions such as salt water exposure in the ground....

More often than not an idea was hatched on the desk of a marketing genius...
Sent to the R&D engineers for development...
Where they said, "Oh crap! How are we going to make this work?"
Then the prototype was snatched out of their hands before any testing by the marketing geniuses and carried off to purchasing...
Purchasing then found the lowest bidder in the whole world to duplicate the prototype in a variety of sizes as fast as possible...
The product then made its debute at the 'Big Plumbing Expo Show' and was sold to plumbing suppliers everywhere....

It is now in your hands for testing... Enjoy!


----------



## Redwood

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Really ?
> Are you talking about the Grey colored pipe ?
> If so I was under the belief that using shark bites was a No No.





tungsten plumb said:


> Yep that crappy grey stuff. I used one to fix a leak a couple months back worked like a charm. A GC who does nothing but manufactured home repair is the one who told me that they work and lo and behold they do :thumbup:


I hope you were using the right ones..
There is a difference in the diameter of the insert used for Pex SDR-9 and Polybutylene SDR-11... :yes:

Notice a grey end on one side of the Sharkbite? :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM

Redwood said:


> Manufacturers defects... They'll give you a replacement fitting... :yes:
> Would you expect more? :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.elkhartproducts.com/downloads/TEC-6 revised 6-10-11.pdf


I think 99% of plumbing stuff has the same warranty


----------



## Redwood

drtyhands said:


> I myself was wondering which would be the bold individual confident enough to present his sharkbite rough in to a capable inspector.


It will never happen!

Cost Prohibitive takes care of that! :laughing:

$7 - 10 a fitting ends that dream pretty quickly.... :yes:


----------



## Redwood

rocksteady said:


> That's the only 3 I have pictures of right now. I've also seen them pull off of copper and pex pipe.
> 
> 
> Is anybody here really going to stock 2" sharkbite fittings on their truck. The "convenience" argument only works if you have a full selection on your truck at all times. If we're talking an emergency back-up type fitting, I'd rather keep propress fittings at the ready as a last resort.
> 
> 
> Paul


I see why that one failed...
How could the copper tube have been smooth with the bird crap sweat job running down the side of it? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Widdershins said:


> No. Push-fittings are currently made by Shark-Bite, Cash Acme, Tech-Tite and a few others.
> 
> Actual Shark-Bite fittings are about half the weight of Cash-Acme and Tech-Tite fittings.


Cash Acme is SharkBite
Elkhart is Techtite
Then Lowes sells GatorBites in not sure who makes them...

And a bunch of others...


----------



## drtyhands

Redwood said:


> It will never happen!
> 
> Cost Prohibitive takes care of that! :laughing:
> 
> $7 - 10 a fitting ends that dream pretty quickly.... :yes:


I know,
Exactly why I couldn't figure out why a guy calling himself a GC installed an entire guest house,tankless,full bath and kitchenette all in Push fttg.
How much does a 3/4x1/2x3/4 tee cost.Someone knew how to solder,there was one 3/4 copper to pex adapter at the copper water service.
Photos coming..Promise.


----------



## Redwood

drtyhands said:


> I know,
> Exactly why I couldn't figure out why a guy calling himself a GC installed an entire guest house,tankless,full bath and kitchenette all in Push fttg.
> How much does a 3/4x1/2x3/4 tee cost.Someone knew how to solder,there was one 3/4 copper to pex adapter at the copper water service.
> Photos coming..Promise.


Definitely not a Mensa candidate.... :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady

I know a local plumber who, on multiple occasions, has repiped entire homes in pex and sharkbites. I never understood it but he claimed the labor savings made it worthwhile. I'm not that slow with a pex tool. 








Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb

Sharkbites are expensive as hell he might as well used copper.


----------



## ironandfire

so when's the 4" come out ?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

rocksteady said:


> I know a local plumber who, on multiple occasions, has repiped entire homes in pex and sharkbites. I never understood it but he claimed the labor savings made it worthwhile. I'm not that slow with a pex tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 He must have gotten a pretty good price for those jobs.
I just cant see burning up my hard earned profits on sharkbites.


----------



## drtyhands

rocksteady said:


> I know a local plumber who, on multiple occasions, has repiped entire homes in pex and sharkbites. I never understood it but he claimed the labor savings made it worthwhile. I'm not that slow with a pex tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Something seriously wrong with that.At the very least being his customer.


----------



## ActionDan

GREENPLUM said:


> I think 99% of plumbing stuff has the same warranty


I thought the same thing. I had a TecTite fitting fail, and all they did was replace the fitting. Didn't cover the damage at all (granted, it was a small, but nonetheless).

Since then I've combed over warranties for other fittings and it looks like SharkBite will cover some, if not all, of the damages IF the installation was done properly. 

Paragraph B of their warranty states: 
"In the event of a system malfunction or leak caused by defective warranted products (and not by improper installation or usage, incorrect handling procedures or by jobsite or installation damage), a reasonable pre-approved amount will be allowed for repair materials and repair labor."

So that's one of the big reasons I will use SharkBite when I have to. I know I'm installing them right, so if anything happens to the fitting, it wasn't me. 




Redwood said:


> Cash Acme is SharkBite
> Elkhart is Techtite
> Then Lowes sells GatorBites in not sure who makes them...
> 
> And a bunch of others...


I think Elkhart also makes GatorBite, but you can't find that info anywhere on the web. Besides the Lowe's website, I can't find a homepage for GatorBite.


----------

